# DNS pour CANAL PLAY Sur APPLE TV



## gegedethailande (17 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour
J'habite en Thaïlande, j'ai pris un abonnement pour Netflix et un pour Canal Play, pour Netflix pas de probleme, j'ai rentre un DNS USA que m'a fourni IBVPN , cela fonctionne impec.
Par contre pour Canal Play, je n'ai pas de DNS FRANCE à rentrer dans les reglages  de mon ATV et CANAL PLAY ne fonctionne pas car il me dit que je ne suis pas dans un pays autorisé.
merci de m'aider et bonne journée


----------



## Larme (17 Octobre 2013)

C'est pas un proxy que tu veux plutôt ?


----------



## gegedethailande (17 Octobre 2013)

Non c est bien un DNS dont j ai besoin comme pour NETFLIX c est très facile de paramétrer l'ATV celui pour NETFLIX est 173-208-120-194


----------

